# autoglym super resin polish



## EdwardRW (Nov 2, 2012)

hi guys i bought a kit which had some srp in it the other day and i tried it out today unfotunately i cannot get the finish im udually after.. ive ended up with a very streaky finish and some of the polish dust remains on the car. i followed the steps on the bottle but im not overly impressed so will have to wash it again tomorrow to remove the streaks.

does anyone have any hints and tips, dos and donts for this stuff. there is a lot of recommendations for using it so i thought it wluld be good but it just didnt turn out how id have expected.

if it helps its a black tts which i know black is a pain to clean but you guys im sure will have the best tips..

thanks


----------



## glslang (Dec 5, 2009)

The fine dust appears to happen with Autoglym products since they use chalk in the composition. Zaino Z2 for polish and DJ waxes for me. Can't afford http://www.mitchellandking.com/ :wink:


----------



## ross_cj250 (Mar 1, 2008)

It sounds like you're using too much and not working it long enough...also, this time of year, if there's too much moisture in the air it can be hard to get a good finish.

HTH

Regards
Ross


----------



## EdwardRW (Nov 2, 2012)

okay cheers ross. i think you may be right on the too much bit, i wasnt sure so experimented i guess it was a bit too much. how would you apply it? and how much would you use?

sorry always had silver cars before and they were easy to clean, black is harder but looks so much better when it is clean. any recommendations to use for a regular wash to finish it? as i know you shouldnt use wax or polish after every wash but it looks streaky if i just dry it.


----------



## ross_cj250 (Mar 1, 2008)

I prefer to apply SRP with a sponge applicator pad (http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/stor ... yId_165609) but a soft cotton duster or short pile microfiber cloth is ok. I use a pea size blob of the stuff to cover about 20 square cms, working it in well until the shine is starting to come through, then leave it to dry to a haze, then buff off with a good soft microfiber cloth.

I use Collinite 476 wax every 2 or 3 months over the SRP to protect it, but after each wash I use Meguiars Ultimate Quick Detailer...sometimes Autoglym's Aquawax, but I've found that can leave smears sometimes.

There's a million different products out there and everyone has a different view on what's best...check out http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/ if you want to be bewildered by different ideas!

Let's see some pic's of your TTS when it's nice and shiny!

Regards
Ross


----------



## EdwardRW (Nov 2, 2012)

i borrowed some autoglym aqua wax off a friend when i first got the car and it came out lovely and shiny, a nice wet look, but i had to give that back, should be getting some for xmas hopefully to make it look nice and clean again.

i think next time i polish it i will spend alot longer doing it and make sure i have lots of microfibre cloths to buff it off with, mine seemed to just get clogged up with the excess and prevented me buffing the rest off.

hopefully some nice clean pictures after xmas


----------



## Gizmo68 (Feb 26, 2012)

I use 3 pea size blobs on a 6" pad (on a machine polisher), it needs to be worked until it looks like it has gone clear and oily, you will struggle to get it to do this by hand as you need to generate enough heat to break down the polish for it to work properly.

Dust is generated by too much product being used.


----------



## Guzi (Jun 13, 2010)

I've had good results from this. Put on with a soft cloth and wiped off with a microfibre cloth then a final buff with another cloth. Then a coat of extra floss protection over the top, it gleams up brilliant.


----------



## warrenstuart (Mar 3, 2010)

Guzi said:


> I've had good results from this. Put on with a soft cloth and wiped off with a microfibre cloth then a final buff with another cloth. Then a coat of extra floss protection over the top, it gleams up brilliant.


+1 as above but i apply it sparingly using a damp cloth as it goes on easier... and when i say damp cloth i mean wrung out beyond all belief :lol:


----------



## dakmaster (Dec 21, 2012)

It's just not a good time of the year to be polishing cars.


----------



## paul4281 (Jan 25, 2010)

Not had a problem using this, let it dry before using a clean dry cloth. But as said not polishing at this time of the year using Aqua Wax instead.

Sent from paul4281's iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## EdwardRW (Nov 2, 2012)

cheers guys, ive bought myself some aqua wax now for the duration of this terrible weather!


----------

